# is my new hamster normal-PLEASE REPLY !!



## mariebx19 (28 April 2013)

I have just rehomed a 1 yo hamster from my sister,who in that time didnt give him much human contact and most of the time was kept in its small cage.she told me he has an eye he can barely open,overgrown teeth and a 'hunchback' from being in the small cage for long.she has had cream for the eye about 7 months ago which didnt work.i cant check his teeth properly because he isnt use to people touching him and just trys to get away (he is basically in his little house 24/7) from what i can see he has 1 bottom tooth and the top and cant see overgrown but they could be growing inwards-what should i do?? also he sneezes soo much,is it normal ??


----------



## Moomin1 (28 April 2013)

Oh dear...


----------



## Naughtynes (28 April 2013)

He looks poorly in the photo.  He may be allergic to the bedding with the sneezing and bad eyes so I would try him out on something different to wood shavings the pet shops should have something as a alternative.  Hamster teeth look very long when they yawn but I find it difficult to get a good look otherwise.  Watch him eating and look for any signs of him struggling.  The hunching usually occurs when the hamster is elderly or poorly but a larger cage would be better I think the RSPCA recomends 75x40x40cm as a cage size.

I would take the hamster to a vet for a check up to be sure and explain he is not very well handled.  I use a plastic tank to give health checks to small fast animals you can get a good look without stressing them out.

Good luck and I hope your hammy feels better soon xx


----------



## misterjinglejay (28 April 2013)

I used to breed hammies, and the best way to check teeth is to grasp the neck scuff, pick them up and flip them so they are lying tummy up in your hand, if that makes sense. This way even a nervous ham cannot bite. You can then check the teeth and cut with a pair of scissors (careful not to cause splintering) if needed (be extra careful with the upper incisors as they can be quite tough).

Hamsters, like other rodents, have constantly growing incisors and if left the can grow into a circle and pierce the eye socket, so do check his teeth. 

As far as the hunched back goes, it would be useful to see a photo of him walking on all fours, as he looks fairly hunched up in the photo posted. But they do tend to hunch when sitting up. 

However, if in doubt, the vet is your first port of call. 

ps I used to breed cinnamon hams, like yours


----------



## mariebx19 (28 April 2013)

i have changed the bedding to shredded toilet roll which he loves and has moved from the tiny house that he was in basically 24/7 to lie under that,so you actually get seeing him now.i have seen him store food in his mouth,take it inside his house but not eat it,but today he hasnt really been at it at all.but he looks like he cant even lick his lips/mouth properly (he does the same as what my rabbit did when his teeth needed trimmed) i have gave him slices of apples and cucumber which he didnt seem to have trouble eating,he has long wooden chew sticks and other wooden chews.he is only 1 yo and i have moved him into a clear tub 60cm x 40cm for now,but i will be getting 2 or 3 large clear tubs,cut a side of,put wire mesh and then join them all with a tunnel.he will be going to the vet tomorrow.yeah i will try checking them like that tomorrow,i think i would be too sscared to ut them myself incase i injure him.


----------



## mariebx19 (28 April 2013)




----------



## mariebx19 (29 April 2013)

i took him to the vets today,he got his teeth trimmed and tiacil eyedrops,to be put in 3 times a day.he came home and ate straight away,in the few days i have had him i have only seen him eat a few slices of apple and cucumber.


----------



## springtime13 (29 April 2013)

Good on you for taking him on and getting him sorted! sad that so many small pets live depressing and painful lives. Hope you have lots of fun with him now he'll be feeling much better.


----------



## mariebx19 (29 April 2013)

dont know why but that comment actually made me cry thank you and yeah im sure i will have lots of fun with him,he's such a cute wee thing and it's a shame he has had a year with practically no human contact and in the tinyest cage you can probably buy,but i love my animals soo much so he will now be spoiled


----------



## Emilieu (29 April 2013)

I'm so pleased this wee guy has found you  best of luck with him


----------



## GinaB (29 April 2013)

Bless him, I love hammies. Glad vet has sorted him. Just take your time with him and you'll soon have him hand tame.


----------



## Naughtynes (29 April 2013)

well done I hope he feels better soon and im sure he will tame up soon for you xx


----------



## mariebx19 (3 May 2013)

i gave the hamster (teddy) sliced apples yesterday and today i noticed they were under his bedding,i dont know if he has left them all but since having him,he has not ate much each day,i dont know how much they are actually meant to eat.when he was at the vet to be checked over and have his teeth trimmed the vet noticed that he has only got one bottom tooth and none at the top (my sisters boyfriend had a ferret years ago and pulled evryone of its teeth out with pliers because it bit him) so i dont know if that is whats happened or if they will grow back but i have given him scrambled eggs twice and he has ate them pretty good,so should i maybe just try soaking his food? could he have scrambled eggs everyday? does he look like he is struggling to eat in this video?








here is a cute pic of him this was after attempting to put in his eyedrops,he just doesnt sit at peace haha








he is getting really friendly and loving all the treats and exercise he is getting


----------



## GinaB (3 May 2013)

Can't watch video on my phone but hamsters do make little food stores. Do make sure and check it when you're cleaning the cage as if he stores fruit/veg it will go off.

Re: teeth, mine lost their teeth as they got older, I fed them Ready Brek made with hot water and allow to cool, they loved it. 

And I hope your sister got rid of her boyfriend!!!! What an incredibly cruel person.


----------



## Jools2345 (3 May 2013)

GinaB said:



			Can't watch video on my phone but hamsters do make little food stores. Do make sure and check it when you're cleaning the cage as if he stores fruit/veg it will go off.

Re: teeth, mine lost their teeth as they got older, I fed them Ready Brek made with hot water and allow to cool, they loved it. 

And I hope your sister got rid of her boyfriend!!!! What an incredibly cruel person.
		
Click to expand...

i hope she pulled his teeth out with pliers before she got rid of him


----------



## mariebx19 (3 May 2013)

i know its horrible and no she married him


----------



## Richie (8 May 2013)

I hope he gets lots of attention 
Glad you took him to the vets too!


----------

